# Have You Ever Been Exposed To Asbestos While Working?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Being exposed to asbestos has been recognized as a serious health risk to professional contractors for decades. Working near this deadly material over a period of years has resulted in many construction workers developing a cancer called mesothelioma. Electricians and electrical contractors have not been spared from exposure to asbestos. *Dealing with Asbestos Exposure and Mesothelioma*


Have you ever been exposed to asbestos with your work?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Years ago working on cars.
Brake linings, clutches, think a few head gaskets may of had it too.
The fine black or gray dust would blow everywhere.
Worse is many used comprised air to clean or air tools to grind away.
It would almost soak into dry skin.
It tasted worse then a box of stale crackers on a hot day without cheese or anything to wash it down. It was hard to get rid of that taste in your mouth.
Don't have clean X-rays or scans of chest. But never took it to another level to try and prove what it is or a loss.

In buildings seen it plenty of times.
Just last year in an electrical room in an old AF base hanger.
At least they had warning signs on the doors.
Inside the insulation was deteriorating and turning to dust.
All I get for safety is a "be carefull of the dust".

Think it was the Reo Hotel that got caught using day laborers to remove the asbestos from the towers. No required certs, permits, or training.

To be honest I think there are other things as bad, just waiting for them to be on the next list of wear a space suit to touch it. Like monocoat. Fiberglass or some of that blown in insulation that's probibly recycled paper and chemicals. The day has about come for silica dust.

The thing to remember with asbestos is the fibers get embedded in your lungs and dosen't come out over time. But then it turns into a form of cancer over time.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

spent half a summer crawling through the tight crawl of the admin building on the campus i worked. Got all my work done but as soon as the pipe fitters came on site they refused to enter until 20k in abatement had been done. No one told us there was any asbestos down there at all. occasionally work around it now but they at least know what and where it is that first place never did a survey and only found it on a project by project basis


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Every older military installation mechanical room I have ever been in had asbestos someplace in it, either ceiling tiles, pipe insulation, or floor tiles.

2. Every older ship I have ever been on had asbestos insulation on piping.

Many job sites when I was first starting out had asbestos used for one type of insulation or another.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Its the insulation that spooks me, the other stuff is much harder to atomize but some of that insulation is way to fragile


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1. Every older military installation mechanical room I have ever been in had asbestos someplace in it, either ceiling tiles, pipe insulation, or floor tiles.
> 
> 2. Every older ship I have ever been on had asbestos insulation on piping.
> 
> Many job sites when I was first starting out had asbestos used for one type of insulation or another.


Everyday, every job just about. 
As long as it’s not friable it’s safe. We abate all the bad stuff as we find it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

All the older homes are riddled with it... If you've ever worked on one, then you've worked around it and/or been exposed to it.

2 years ago I was drilling from a basement up into the first floor of a building. Someone had laid down some sheets of asbestos between the subfloor and the finished floor..... Which I managed to find as I drilled through it, filling my face with beautiful fibers of asbestos!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if you ever work with the silver romex or most of the knob and tube wiring you have been exposed. the real problem is no one knows for sure just how much exposure is too muich. it's different for everyone. when i was a kid our school locker room had pipes running through it covered in the 'worst' offender, aircell. we used to throw it at each other!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Of course. Could I be entitled to compensation?


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes definitely, It in the damn hospital everywhere. I was doing a cast clinic and marked where I needed it removed for piping. If they missed a spot, I would remove it when my crew went for coffee.
I suspect it will show up to some degree in my lungs as I am getting older. But I would do it again.

Tim.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I suspect I have been exposed on more than one occasion.
I have no idea what it looks like except for the picture in the OP. I have been around similar material many many times.
I even think the ceiling tiles in my junior high school were made from asbestos.
I was on a big library rebuild and I always wondered about that job.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Does the Pope poop in the woods, is a bear Catholic?

Heck yeah, the first time that I know of I was as a helper, basement of a huge mansion mechanical room was sprayed with asbestos on a Thursday Friday the EPA came out with asbestos warnings, Monday while we were connecting equipment laborers were scrapping the ceiling and walls dust everywhere. Later same company they were scrapping tiles off the floors in a commercial office building where we were dropping in lights.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For those of us that have been around for a while, it was almost unavoidable. Asbestos was used in all sorts of building products for many years. In addition to insulation, ceiling tile and flooring, there was industrial siding (Transite), block insulation (Vermiculite) and the original high temperature wire types- A, AVA, AVL, AVB, AA, AI, AIA, SA, TA AND AF.

Another potential looming health problem is power plant fly ash. It is rated as hazardous waste, hence the holding ponds at many power plants. These days some power plants give it to drywall manufacturers who use it as filler in the drywall going in homes and businesses. Could someone "splain" this to me?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

When I first got into the trade, I traveled to a few places with my dad taking down light fixtures so they could remove the asbestos. We would clean the fixtures with a Jet-X that connected to a garden hose and then re-installed them.

Nice job eh?


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

The world is a dangerous place.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The coil supports in early load banks were asbestos in the winter we stood in front of the load banks to stay warm, every boiler room until the late 90's most 1950 houses and the list goes on and on.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It's nothing. I get called to work at a house trimming out and the 40 yr old son had moved back home with his mother. All morning long I'm smelling him smoking meth in his bedroom. At lunch I couldn't take it any longer and split from that job for good. Walked off , and I called the contractors board about it the very next day and told em why. Never got a call back or any fine or anything bad happen. Somebody else closed the permit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Everyday, every job just about.
> As long as it’s not friable it’s safe. We abate all the bad stuff as we find it.


But there are times it isn't totally encapsulated for whatever reason and then there are times that some half-assed contractor cuts or disturbs it without proper precautions.

One needs to fill the role of being their own safety manager.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> But there are times it isn't totally encapsulated for whatever reason and then there are times that some half-assed contractor cuts or disturbs it without proper precautions.
> 
> One needs to fill the role of being their own safety manager.


That’s what we watch for. We find it all the time. Even our own guys destroy it and walk away without saying anything. They think they will get in trouble for it, but all they need to do is report it and it gets fixed ASAP. 

But the stuff is everywhere and has been used as filler for plaster to modern building materials. It’s good stuff when used and maintained.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> That’s what we watch for. We find it all the time. Even our own guys destroy it and walk away without saying anything. They think they will get in trouble for it, but all they need to do is report it and it gets fixed ASAP.
> 
> But the stuff is everywhere and has been used as filler for plaster to modern building materials. *It’s good stuff when used and maintained.*


Absolutely!

If it wasn't such a fantastic material when used properly it would have been replaced many moons ago with something else.

You can't beat it for dealing with super heated materials.

There are other fibrous materials that we still use that will come out as being dangerous (outside of mexifornia) one of these days .


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Asbestos, PCB’s, mercury, lead, red dye #2, and who knows what else.

Don’t have any health problems yet (that I know of). I’d like to sue someone but don’t know where to start.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh hell yes. How about ceiling tile dust, and fiberglass? I just finished a rewire that had a ton of that stuff I carried home in my lungs. Wearing a mask just wasn't practical.
Carbon black? The Tyvek jumpsuit they provided didn't provide much protection.

I have James Sokolove on speeddial.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 125001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More than I'd care to admit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The short list would be the guys that know for a fact they haven't been exposed to asbestos.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

I grew up in a house built in 1959 and the attic was insulated with vermiculite


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Rock knocker said:


> I grew up in a house built in 1959 and the attic was insulated with vermiculite


I never knew vermiculite has abestots in it. I worked on several jobs where vermiculite was used as an insulation.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

brian john said:


> I never knew vermiculite has abestots in it. I worked on several jobs where vermiculite was used as an insulation.


Vermiculite is not asbestos,,, normally.. 
But some have been found to have trace amounts of asbestos in it.. 

Some insulation made with vermiculite could have had asbestos added to it during the manufacturing process.


Like they tell us at work, 
Just because it looks like a skunk doesn't make it a skunk...
But have it tested to insure it doesn't stink.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

For anyone who worries about exposure to dust, asbestos, mold, ect..
If your not wearing at a minimal a 1/2 face respirator with HEPA filters, your just kidding yourself about protection. 

If you know your in an asbestos environment, the requirements for your safety are greater.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I try to save what I find on the job site, I sprinkle it on my cereal and snort some now and then. I am all about building an immunity to it, so small doses.... But it's soooo good!


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Vermiculite is not asbestos,,, normally..


Vermiculite and asbestos minerals are not a 100% geological association. By far most vermiculite mines are free of asbestos. But.........

90% of the industrial vermiculite mined in the US, and for a while 80% of the global yearly production came from Libby Montana, which is now a Superfund site solely because of asbestos as part of the vermiculite mining process. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2009/mar/08/usa-mining-libby-montana
https://cumulis.epa.gov/supercpad/S...fuseaction=second.Cleanup&id=0801744#bkground
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libby,_Montana
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4551440/


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rock knocker said:


> Vermiculite and asbestos minerals are not a 100% geological association. By far most vermiculite mines are free of asbestos. But.........
> 
> 90% of the industrial vermiculite mined in the US, and for a while 80% of the global yearly production came from Libby Montana, which is now a Superfund site solely because of asbestos as part of the vermiculite mining process.
> 
> ...


Your correct, that’s why it’s extreamly rare to find trace amounts of asbestos in mined vermiculite.. 
A person is more likely to find a higher concentration of asbestos in processed vermiculite that was used for insulation. But even this isn’t a common find.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

And on a side note, even old window glazing may contain asbestos. 
This is a 1930’s era window at the shop. We knew it was there and the window broke a few days ago.
It will be abated later today.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Your correct, that’s why it’s extreamly rare to find trace amounts of asbestos in mined vermiculite..
> A person is more likely to find a higher concentration of asbestos in processed vermiculite that was used for insulation. But even this isn’t a common find.


I don't know what you are trying to say. All vermiculte must be mined and then thermally processed into its final product. The exact same series of processes are used on all vermiculite in the world.

Libby was unique in that it was very large, easy to mine, accessesable to the largest market in the world and geologically intermingled with asbestos. Being that it was owned by the WR Grace company, Libby zonolite went everywhere.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rock knocker said:


> I don't know what you are trying to say. All vermiculte must be mined and then thermally processed into its final product. The exact same series of processes are used on all vermiculite in the world.
> 
> Libby was unique in that it was very large, easy to mine, accessesable to the largest market in the world and geologically intermingled with asbestos. Being that it was owned by the WR Grace company, Libby zonolite went everywhere.


I was trying to say that not all vermiculite contains asbestos. 
I was trying to explain it the same way it was explained to us in the 80’s.


This is from a google search. 
****“Although not all vermiculite contains asbestos, some products were made with vermiculite that contained asbestos until the early 1990s.[7] Vermiculite mines throughout the world are now regularly tested for it and are supposed to sell products that contain no asbestos. The former vermiculite mine in Libby, Montana, did have tremolite asbestos as well as winchite and richterite (both fibrous amphiboles) — in fact, it was formed underground through essentially the same geologic processes as the contaminants.

Pure vermiculite does not contain asbestos and is non-toxic. Impure vermiculite may contain, apart from asbestos, also minor diopside or remnants of the precursor minerals biotite or phlogopite.”***

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermiculite

I also had worked for WR Grace, Dearborn division for a short time before they bellied up.


----------



## Rock knocker (Mar 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I was trying to say that not all vermiculite contains asbestos.


Yes, I agree with that. But I would say that any vermiculite produced between 1920 (or so) and 1996, *world-wide* likely came from Libby and contains asbestos. This is double likely for vermiculite used in the Americas during the time period.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Rock knocker said:


> Yes, I agree with that. But I would say that any vermiculite produced between 1920 (or so) and 1996, *world-wide* likely came from Libby and contains asbestos. This is double likely for vermiculite used in the Americas during the time period.


That may be true. 
The many buildings here that I work in were built starting in 1909. These had vermiculite used in them until something better came along. All were tested in the 80’s & 90’s with a hit or miss asbestos result. We have a good asbestos program here and when needed, it’s abated. It’s very rare for us to stumble upon any unknown asbestos here. 


When your not sure of the presence of asbestos, test it.


----------



## EricBoss (Apr 26, 2018)

*True*



Anathera said:


> Got all my work done but as soon as the pipe fitters came on site they refused to enter until 20k in abatement had been done.


I had a similar experience and to be honest, I can't blame them. Things can turn deadly pretty fast in a situation like this. You don't have to be a math genius to figure it out.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Q: Does the loom in K+T wiring contain asbestos? If so , I can say for sure that 10-4 to the original poster's question..........


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Q: Does the loom in K+T wiring contain asbestos? If so , I can say for sure that 10-4 to the original poster's question..........


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/does-old-wire-contain-asbestos-84033/


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I work in, Radiation protection, and look after tradesmen in radiological environments. seem safe... worked in all the other good stuff...too.
As long as you treat it properly and where the right P.P.E


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Asbestos is naturally occurring in our environment. Every human on earth has been exposed to asbestos.

It's the working with it in dense quantities which is bad for you. Sort of like smoke. You can enjoy a campfire 3x/ year and it's a nice smell. Smoke 3 packs of cigarettes per day for long and you may die from it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> It's nothing. I get called to work at a house trimming out and the 40 yr old son had moved back home with his mother. All morning long I'm smelling him smoking meth in his bedroom. At lunch I couldn't take it any longer and split from that job for good. Walked off , and I called the contractors board about it the very next day and told em why. Never got a call back or any fine or anything bad happen. Somebody else closed the permit.


It took you all morning to trim out his bedroom? Should have told him to take it in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MikeFL said:


> Asbestos is naturally occurring in our environment. Every human on earth has been exposed to asbestos.
> 
> It's the working with it in dense quantities which is bad for you. Sort of like smoke. You can enjoy a campfire 3x/ year and it's a nice smell. Smoke 3 packs of cigarettes per day for long and you may die from it.


I had to take an asbestos "training" course when I worked at the Unocal refinery, and "they" said that a single fiber can embed in the lung lining and not start to fester for up to 30 years. It never dissolves, and the barbed structure works it into the lung by breathing.
The insulators (guys that insulated the pipes and vessels)had to get tested every 2 years for asbestosis.


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

active1 said:


> Years ago working on cars.
> Brake linings, clutches, think a few head gaskets may of had it too.
> The fine black or gray dust would blow everywhere.
> Worse is many used comprised air to clean or air tools to grind away.
> ...


Is this where I say "Me too"?


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

papaotis said:


> if you ever work with the silver romex or most of the knob and tube wiring you have been exposed. the real problem is no one knows for sure just how much exposure is too muich. it's different for everyone. when i was a kid our school locker room had pipes running through it covered in the 'worst' offender, aircell. we used to throw it at each other!


Oh, crap, I just did three days rewiring of that old Romex work. Not to mention all my years is construction in general.


----------



## Stryder89 (Dec 9, 2010)

joebanana said:


> I had to take an asbestos "training" course when I worked at the Unocal refinery, and "they" said that a single fiber can embed in the lung lining and not start to fester for up to 30 years. It never dissolves, and the barbed structure works it into the lung by breathing.
> The insulators (guys that insulated the pipes and vessels)had to get tested every 2 years for asbestosis.


I have a benign cyst in my lungs That shows up on x-rays. I guess my body did not appreciate that intrusion, so it built up a shield. About 15 years ago I coughed one up while doing some really aerobic sport (x-country skiing). I would like to get rid of this one too, but the Dr.s say surgery is ill advised. Maybe I should get back into the sport, but we don't get much consistent snow here is Southern California these days.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Stryder89 said:


> I have a benign cyst in my lungs That shows up on x-rays. I guess my body did not appreciate that intrusion, so it built up a shield. About 15 years ago I coughed one up while doing some really aerobic sport (x-country skiing). I would like to get rid of this one too, but the Dr.s say surgery is ill advised. Maybe I should get back into the sport, but we don't get much consistent snow here is Southern California these days.


I haven't seen snow on Mt.Baldy for years. Used to be there almost year round.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

You mean other than the insulation on older pipes, insulation on transmitter sensing lines (that I found a month ago), fireboard in buildings, a sheet of it inside an old motor starter on the door, or the building walls made of transite that I'd work in daily? I can't think of any other instances..


----------

